# Housekeeping



## balanga (Feb 7, 2018)

/tmpWould any care to share some of their housekeeping procedures?

I have lots of *.core files all over the place as well as a /tmp directory which is a general dumping ground...

Should I run a tidy up as part of the boot process and zap the /tmp directory? 
I believe there is an option for doing this, but can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 7, 2018)

See /etc/rc.d/cleartmp and daily_clean_* options in periodic.conf(5)


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for this, been meaning to research into this.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2018)

balanga said:


> Should I run a tidy up as part of the boot process and zap the /tmp directory?


I use tmpfs(5) for /tmp. So it's always completely empty after a reboot.

If you want/need to use a disk for /tmp these options for rc.conf could also be helpful:

```
clear_tmp_enable="NO"   # Clear /tmp at startup.
clear_tmp_X="YES"       # Clear and recreate X11-related directories in /tmp
```


----------

